# FS: I can't believe this.Wow!!!!!!Price drop



## Vman

FS A 180 gallon Aqueon tank(6'x2'x2'), stand ,glass tops and 6 bags of Sugar size Arogonite.This set up was bought by a friend in the summer at J&L.It's all brand new. He recently set it up put in the arogonite and started filtering the substrate as it is very milky at first. With massive water changes over a couple of months it's all clean now and the water is not becoming milky anymore. So this is a set up that is in prestine condition and has only been runing for a couple of months.Asking $1000. Paid well over that.With the purchase I will throw in the delivery.This is a good deal since the sand has been fully rinsed(which take for ever to do) and it will be delivered to your house.the delivery has to be within GVRD. 
The set up is now $800
This is a damn steal


----------



## Vman

Bump it please.


----------



## Vman

A must see set up.


----------



## Claudia

Any pics?


----------



## Vman

I'll take some later on and post them.


----------



## Vman

Just adjusted the price. I was misinformed about what was paid for the set up.$850 without the arogonite. Bump please.


----------



## Gwenyvarca

A photo would help with the sale. Good luck.


----------



## Smallermouse

In for them pretty pics.


----------



## Vman

I'll text or email to anyone.Uploading them is a pain in the you know what. I mostly use my IPhone.


----------



## Vman

Bump it up please.


----------



## The Big Cheese

Is there any lights with this set up?


----------



## Vman

The light was never purchased. Like I said this is a tank that never got set up completely. Never had fish either. Canadian aquatics has great,well priced lights.


----------



## Vman

Bump please


----------



## chixclids

Seen this awesome set up in person. Oh man i wouldve gotten this months ago before i got my tank. Really awesome tank. 
Bump to the top!


----------



## Vman

Thanks micheal. It is an awesome set up.


----------



## Vman

Bump it up to the top


----------



## Vman

To the top please


----------



## Vman

Bump it please


----------



## AKAmikeross

can you email me pics... [email protected]

thanks


----------



## Vman

Done did.Check your inbox.


----------



## Vman

Ttt please


----------



## Vman

Still available. Great deal. Bump it please.


----------



## Vman

Bump please


----------



## SBCam

can you email me a pic as well? [email protected] ... thanks!


----------



## Vman

Nice day to work outside bump


----------



## Vman

Good price bump


----------



## Vman

Wow.$800 won't do.This is cheap.Someone buy themselves a nice x-mas gift


----------



## TigerOscar

Is there anything wrong with it? why is it being sold?


----------



## Vman

Absolutely not.A friend of mine got into fish after seeing mine,so he set up a 75 galon.After a while I was talking about a 125 galon,so he went out and bought this tank.We filled it cleaned the substrate he got a background printed then the tank sat.It was an impulse by.He has now moved to his new place and the tank is at his old place.It is brand new. Come see it.


----------



## Vman

Bump it again


----------



## Virual

If This Is Still Here By Dec 07th I Will Most Likely Take This.


----------



## Vman

Bump it please


----------



## TigerOscar

check pm.......


----------



## Vman

Bump to the top please


----------



## Ahriman

so its tank, stand, and substrate and thats it? No filter, light, or anything else?


----------



## Vman

What would you expect for this price?6 bags of aragonite are are $180 + tax themselves.Tank was $700 + tax,stand $300 + tax and the tops were $120 + tax.Rhis set up never even housed fish. It's as new as it can be. Just sat full of water for a couple of months.Not to mention a free delivery.


----------



## Vman

Bump er up


----------



## Vman

Bump please


----------



## Vman

Bump please


----------



## Vman

Bump it to the top


----------



## Vman

Bump it up AGAIN.


----------



## Vman

Bump please


----------



## Vman

Bump it up for passing 2000 views


----------



## Vman

Bump it please


----------



## Vman

Tank pending 'till weekend


----------



## Vman

All sold to Moloto. Thank you Brandon and Patrick. Enjoy this awesome tank.


----------



## Afreshoutlook

Hey Veman,
if still available, could u send photos to [email protected]
thx, Dwight


----------



## TigerOscar

thread should be closed, tank is sold.


----------

